# Changes to preps



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

This past 30 days has seen western fires, hurricanes, school shootings/ mass shootings, earth quakes. Millions without power, thousands trapped by flood waters or stuck waiting in line for fuel trying to evacuate. 

So as you watch others go thru those things what changes have you done or are thinking about? 

I am looking for a jon boat to have for flooding situations. I got anther life jacket -one with points to clip a line too and a whitewater helmet. 
My canoe is a great hobby but a stable boat is needed for water rescues. 

I also picked up some additional work gloves , safety gogles and another chain saw. My glove supply was getting low and my gogles were 30 years old and pretty worn out. The saw I plan to keep as a spare. 

I have done a lot of mental drills trying to anticipate what could happen in my area and what tools, supplies I might need. 

I think these heavy rains 10+ inches in 24 hours I have seen this past couple years will be more likely thus more flooding this the need to be able to deal with nearby flooding. 

The additional gloves , gogles and exyra chain saw for road clearing after tornadoes or earth quakes. 

Interested in seeing what you guys have been thinking about and adjustments you have made?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

none.... but that's just me

no risk of floods other than blocked roads.. have a half dozen chainsaws.. not much you can do to prep for a wildfire, besides GTFO fast


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yard is 7/8 of one acre, and its cleared of weeds, no foliage, just one big tree in the middle. (Fire Prevention)
Yard is very flat, but does have just a little drainage down to the river. (Severe Flooding Rain).
Yard is about 25 feet above river level. (In case the Animas River Overflows), yes, the one that the EPA turned orange about a year ago.
As for power outages, yes, I do need to get and store some fuel for the generator, and its only big enough to charge the fridge, then freezer, seperatley.
I have two full propane bottles, a grill, a freezer full of food (that needs to be eaten soon), and a decent pantry.
Oh yeah, I have about 20 flavors of jelly/Jam with at least nine or ten pint jars of each stacked in the kitchen, so if those roving bands of blackmarket thugs come around, I can bride them with jelly.
I think if it all went "really really bad tomorrow" I would just circle the vehicles, lights to the outside, put a shade umbrella on the roof of the house, and have 24 security monitoring.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

I haven't seen anything here. We have had a couple of mild years in a row, including winters. The early fall we seem to be having though has me thinking I should probably be ready to winterize a bit early this year. Wouldn't be surprised a bit if we have a more "normal" cold/icy/snowy winter this year.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

We have been without power before and have a generator we have used for our fridge and freezer. I am going to wire our well pump so that it can be hooked to the generator as well.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm set .... for most things. We had a 5 day power outage earlier this year after a couple tornados blew through. I was prepared.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So far our preps have taken these thing sin to consideration. We have always though Natural events and civil unrest were most likely.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm getting chainsaw chaps.

A gent on another forum I frequent showed a picture of a nasty gash he got...doing something he's done since he was 12.

I don't use a chainsaw that often but have a nice Husqvarna that gets used 1-2 times per year.

The picture and story made me think it's a wise $65 to spend.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Hate to say it but I can't think of a thing I'd change or add. These events have made me glad I greatly increased my gear for heavy lifting using pulleys. I have added even more gear since this was discussed. I see manual lifting as a huge need after events such as we are seeing this last month.










http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...fting-using-pulleys-mechanical-advantage.html


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yard is 7/8 of an acre:vs_laugh:??:vs_laugh: Hope you enjoy your neighbors.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good thread @RJAMES

I've doubled down on my Gun Cleaning Supplies
Increased my Lantern Fuel, Batteries and Emergency Safety Candles
Ammo is always bought, regardless. 
One more Colt for my stable, a sweet little M4 Pony
Extra Duct Tape and Gorilla Glue.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

No real changes to current strategies although Robbie's chainsaw chaps actually sound interesting. Having worked on a tree crew long ago I saw two accidents with super experienced guys getting badly torn up (one had his nose mostly cut off, I saw it happen, the other guy had the saw climb from his shin to mid-thigh, nasty shallow flesh tear), not to mention one friend who got bitten by copperheads 3 times in 2 years felling and clearing trees. Chain saw use would defiantly be up if we had to cut much of our cooking wood. We already use wood for much of our heating but I mostly buy it pre-split from a friend. Speaking of pre split wood think about what would happen if your maul kicked wrong and got your toes. Steel toed boots anybody? How about a hatchet to the hand while splitting your kindling? For the guy who has everything I'd conceder some safety gear. @robbie

How many people here have the ability to sharpen their saw chains? A sharp saw uses a lot less gas and is safer.

Always looking and considering different strategies and supplies (considered a parabolic mic tonight but too expensive for a good one) but even after the local grid going down for 4 1/2 days after 65 mph winds last week I see little need to make changes. My boy who was watching the house for us never even noticed that the other homes had no power.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Good thread @RJAMES
> 
> I've doubled down on my Gun Cleaning Supplies
> Increased my Lantern Fuel, Batteries and Emergency Safety Candles
> ...


But how much ammo and how many shells and candles are enough? I'm at the point where we only replace most items, rarely increasing but always looking for something different to broaden the preps. safety pins anyone? Trying to think "outside the box" at this point.
I've learned that Gorilla glue only last about 2 years before the bottom of the bottle gets crystals in it so I'd conceder not stocking too much of it.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

John Galt said:


> But how much ammo and how many shells and candles are enough? I'm at the point where we only replace most items, rarely increasing but always looking for something different to broaden the preps. safety pins anyone? Trying to think "outside the box" at this point.
> I've learned that Gorilla glue only last about 2 years before the bottom of the bottle gets crystals in it so I'd conceder not stocking too much of it.


If you are anywhere near pine trees, you should learn to make pine pitch resin. Once it dries, you would need to chisel it off.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Only thing I've changed is more beans and bullets. I'd like to upgrade to a larger solar array but what I got now will suffice to charge lights, freezers and HAM shack!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

John Galt said:


> ...But how much ammo and how many shells and candles are enough?....


I don't know how many is enough, all I know is that I have more than most.

I intend to keep it that way.

Just a humble man's opinion...:vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know that I am changing anything I came through Harvey in good shape. I am however, picking up the pace and increasing some stores. I have a bad feeling.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

John Galt said:


> No real changes to current strategies although Robbie's chainsaw chaps actually sound interesting. Having worked on a tree crew long ago I saw two accidents with super experienced guys getting badly torn up (one had his nose mostly cut off, I saw it happen, the other guy had the saw climb from his shin to mid-thigh, nasty shallow flesh tear), not to mention one friend who got bitten by copperheads 3 times in 2 years felling and clearing trees. Chain saw use would defiantly be up if we had to cut much of our cooking wood. We already use wood for much of our heating but I mostly buy it pre-split from a friend. Speaking of pre split wood think about what would happen if your maul kicked wrong and got your toes. Steel toed boots anybody? How about a hatchet to the hand while splitting your kindling? For the guy who has everything I'd conceder some safety gear. @robbie
> 
> How many people here have the ability to sharpen their saw chains? A sharp saw uses a lot less gas and is safer.
> 
> Always looking and considering different strategies and supplies (considered a parabolic mic tonight but too expensive for a good one) but even after the local grid going down for 4 1/2 days after 65 mph winds last week I see little need to make changes. My boy who was watching the house for us never even noticed that the other homes had no power.


When it comes to chainsaws I have the hook up I've mentioned my father here several times in the form very handy guy to know. He currently has a shop inventory of 23 running Poulan chainsaws built between 1970 and 1985. All different sizes it's a hobby for him he doesn't do it to Sell just for fun I myself have five chainsaws. Excellent way to learn about small engines


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I bought a tough 7 x 5 inflatable boat for my kids when they were young. I realized that, if there was a flood in my area, it wouldn't be puncture-proof against nails and such, so I built an open 3/8" pressure-treated plywood box it can snugly fit into that would protect it in flood waters. The nice thing about the box is that I can also load it onto my car rack, and pack a lot into it with a tarp over it when we go camping, etc.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

No chance of flooding here, not much chance of a tropical storm much less hurricane either. That dosnt mean i dont watch the NWS when theres activity in the gulf.
Things i would like to add:
More diesel more diesel for the generator.
Restock my yearly needs for firewood. About 4 cord.
Increase in foul weather clothes.
More food and water. This should be on nearly everyones list.


----------

